# Foregen



## Foregen (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am an official representative from Foregen’s Media Team, and I’m here to answer anyone’s questions and concerns about Foregen. 

For those that do not know Foregen is a biomedical company using regenerative medicine to restore the male foreskin lost in circumcision. Our goal is to make all those men that lament their circumcision whole again. 

Currently we are projected to begin clinical trials in 2019 and potentially make the whole procedure available for the public in 2020. 

We have featured in several articles for media outlets, such as The Young Turks, Vice, Jezebel, and the Daily Mail.

We deeply appreciate the work done by activists, and understand and appreciate those that are using restoring methods currently available. In respect to this we are reaching out and hope to inform and update you on the progress Foregen has achieved. 

This is just a short introduction. Later we can post a more comprehensive FAQ to cover our most frequently asked questions, or you can check out our FAQ on reddit. You can also look at our main site, and learn about regenerative medicine. We also accept and encourage any questions you have for us. 

Best,

The Foregen Media Team.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Awesome !! I can't wait for this to become reality.


----------



## Foregen (Jun 19, 2017)

hakunangovi said:


> Awesome !! I can't wait for this to become reality.


hakunangovi,

Thank you. Foregen is grateful of all expressions of support. There are a variety of ways in which supporters can help us achieve our goals. The most direct way to help Foregen is to subscribe as a donating member. This allows us to plan ahead and continue our networking, self-promotion and research. If you can't donate, spreading the word also helps a great deal. Sharing our posts, videos, and news with other people and even making sure other intactivists aware of our organization is an important step towards completing our goal.

At the least please head over to our website (see my signature) and subscribe to our regular newsletter. This will ensure that you will receive updates on our progress.

Best,
The Foregen Media Team


----------

